# Shakespere should have make a play on my tragedy!



## Purion (17 Sep 2005)

Hey all,

After two tries, I passed the fit test on the third one, did actually pretty well i think, i did 30 pushups, which i think was much better than before. I am applying for pri. reserves in Hamilton.

Anyways, my vision is V4, and so they wont take me in the infantry at RHLI. RHLI needs V3 for infantry. Anyways, so someone from CFRC figured it out quite late that my vision is not proper so I dont get to goto infantry. So I been looking around with other pri. reserves in Hamilton, and no one responded to my phone call and messages 

So, i guess shakespere could have made another of his plays on me .

any one here a recruter from Hamilton, looking for peeps for pri. reserves?

Subhanir


----------



## GregC (17 Sep 2005)

Unfortunately (this is to the best of my knowledge), if you are classified V4, you cannot get a position in the Combat Arms. 

I had the same issue (I was V4), but I made sure to find out before I started into the recruiting process. I had laser eye surgery 18 months ago and am currently just waiting for my medical to clear. I am classified V1, thanks to the surgery. So I'm afraid that if you want to go infantry, and like me that is all you want, then your only option is laser eye surgery.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## pte. Massecar (17 Sep 2005)

Right.... well, just apply for 23 service batallion and be a storesman or driver.


----------



## dearryan (17 Sep 2005)

GregC said:
			
		

> Unfortunately (this is to the best of my knowledge), if you are classified V4, you cannot get a position in the Combat Arms.
> 
> I had the same issue (I was V4), but I made sure to find out before I started into the recruiting process. I had laser eye surgery 18 months ago and am currently just waiting for my medical to clear. I am classified V1, thanks to the surgery. So I'm afraid that if you want to go infantry, and like me that is all you want, then your only option is laser eye surgery.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



Hey GregC

Your medical didn't take 18 months to clear due to your eye surgery did it? Did you have some complications? Or did you just wait awhile to resume your application after the surgery? Not that its any of my business..I'm just curious.

Ryan


----------



## GregC (17 Sep 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> Hey GregC
> 
> Your medical didn't take 18 months to clear due to your eye surgery did it? Did you have some complications? Or did you just wait awhile to resume your application after the surgery? Not that its any of my business..I'm just curious.
> 
> Ryan



No, it hasn't taken 18 months, yet....... I waited a year after my surgery before I applied, that was to ensure no side effects were present and the waiting period required by the CF had been more than surpassed. So far the special medical forms I had to send away because of my LASIK has taken 6 weeks....... I'm heading down to talk the recruiters soon to try and get an update. If you (or anyone) has any LASIK questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## dearryan (17 Sep 2005)

Purion said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> After two tries, I passed the fit test on the third one, did actually pretty well i think, i did 30 pushups, which i think was much better than before. I am applying for pri. reserves in Hamilton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purion (17 Sep 2005)

Thankyou so much guys for all the input, I think I will indeed go get surgery, and for the mean time do my BMQ in some other unit, and then transfer to the infantry at a later time. I think I will save up the money I make till then....

Subhanir


----------



## North Star (23 Sep 2005)

One thing you should know...
I'm not a medical guy, but if you get zapped I think you're considered a V2 even if you have 20/20 both eyes. Enough to get you into the infantry, but just be aware if you ever want to try for pilot.


----------



## dearryan (24 Sep 2005)

North Star said:
			
		

> One thing you should know...
> I'm not a medical guy, but if you get zapped I think you're considered a V2 even if you have 20/20 both eyes. Enough to get you into the infantry, but just be aware if you ever want to try for pilot.



No pilot EVER. Doesnt matter if you can see the flag on the surface of the moon with you laser surgery. 20/20 uncorrected no exceptions.

R


----------



## GregC (24 Sep 2005)

North Star said:
			
		

> One thing you should know...
> I'm not a medical guy, but if you get zapped I think you're considered a V2 even if you have 20/20 both eyes. Enough to get you into the infantry, but just be aware if you ever want to try for pilot.



I believe this to be untrue. During my medical I was told I had qualified V1, and I had told them that I had LASIK....quite frankly, V1 or V2 for combat arms makes no difference, I just thought I would clear this up.


----------



## dearryan (24 Sep 2005)

GregC said:
			
		

> I believe this to be untrue. During my medical I was told I had qualified V1, and I had told them that I had LASIK....quite frankly, V1 or V2 for combat arms makes no difference, I just thought I would clear this up.



Physicians as sitant told me I am V1 aswell. I had the surgery. There is a some correct info regarding all "mysteries" regarding this stuff recently posted. Do a search.

R


----------



## D-n-A (24 Sep 2005)

Cpl Massecar said:
			
		

> Right.... well, just apply for 23 service batallion and be a storesman or driver.



To be a MSE OP you need V1-V3 vision. Also, theres more than just supp techs an mse ops in a SVC BN.

If you get LASIK, you can still get V1 vision. But having LASIK/PPK disqualifies you from pilot.


----------



## AoD71 (26 Sep 2005)

I don't understand all this V-1/2 etc. I just applied to the CF (going for Regular 031 INF), but I have slight near-sighted vision. Am I screwed or something?


----------



## D-n-A (26 Sep 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I don't understand all this V-1/2 etc. I just applied to the CF (going for Regular 031 INF), but I have slight near-sighted vision. Am I screwed or something?



 V1 V2 V3 V4 V5 are vision categorys, depending how you do on your vision test, you will be placed into one of those. Search the forums for how each one is rated.


----------



## Fraser.g (26 Sep 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I don't understand all this V-1/2 etc. I just applied to the CF (going for Regular 031 INF), but I have slight near-sighted vision. Am I screwed or something?



This should help

VISION CATEGORY AND ACUITY
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.from1126894519.html#new

GF


----------



## DSB (26 Sep 2005)

Aside from the RHLI and Argyles Hamilton offers:

Comms Squadron
Service Battalion
23 Field Ambulance
and The Navy

Lots of choices out there.


DSB


----------



## Purion (28 Sep 2005)

ty folks, I just got my ref letter to join 23 Field Amb as a med tech, cant wait hehe


----------



## DSB (7 Jan 2006)

Thats my unit, see you around.

DSB


----------



## twistidnick (10 Jan 2006)

OK now i see why everyone got so bent out of shape when i asked about the V categories... I had to get a letter from my eye doctor stating that i met V4 it was really depressing but at least i got that. I'm just waiting for my medical to comeback from the RMO. and my trade only needs V4 so i lucked out with that.  anyways enuf of my rant


----------

